# Tier Points (Promo) Question



## rrdude (Jun 12, 2012)

I earned 400 TQP for using Enterprise, (I know the max is 1,000 under this promo) but am a little confused as to the partners that qualify. Is it ONLY the

*EARN 200 BONUS TIER QUALIFYING POINTS ON*

*PARTNER TRANSACTIONS MADE JUNE 1 – AUGUST 11, 2012*















partners that show up thru this link shown above that will earn you TQP?
​


​

Thanks.
​


----------



## amamba (Jun 12, 2012)

You cannot use points for shopping on the promo.


----------



## gatelouse (Jun 12, 2012)

While the Transfer Points feature on the AGR website is specifically excluded, I wonder whether incoming transfers from Starwood or Ultimate Rewards will earn the bonus. If so, then now would be a good time to make any planned transfers.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 14, 2012)

I just renewed my NARP membership through the AGR portal (at least I think I did because I went through a lot of screens). It appears that I might get tier points for that. Anyone agree/disagree?


----------



## yarrow (Jun 14, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> While the Transfer Points feature on the AGR website is specifically excluded, I wonder whether incoming transfers from Starwood or Ultimate Rewards will earn the bonus. If so, then now would be a good time to make any planned transfers.


i transferred some starwood points to agr a few days ago and was surprised to find that i got the 200 point bonus


----------



## gatelouse (Jun 14, 2012)

For our next trick, let's try transferring UR points in minimum increments. Will report back on how that goes.


----------



## dart330 (Jun 15, 2012)

I transferred points from UR to AGR and didn't get any bonus points.


----------



## gatelouse (Jun 15, 2012)

Yup, points transferred immediately but no bonus is forthcoming. Looks like everything from Chase is excluded. It was worth 1000 UR points for the experiment.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 18, 2012)

pennyk said:


> I just renewed my NARP membership through the AGR portal (at least I think I did because I went through a lot of screens). It appears that I might get tier points for that. Anyone agree/disagree?


That's interesting. I just got a solicitation to join NARP to get 300 points. No word on them being tier points, but if I use my AGR MC and go through the AGR website, I can't go wrong, eh?

I can't find a portal to NARP through AGR. There is a description on the "Earn points for financial services and memberships" page, but there are no links on that page.


----------



## jrglass1949 (Jul 6, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> Yup, points transferred immediately but no bonus is forthcoming. Looks like everything from Chase is excluded. It was worth 1000 UR points for the experiment.


Did they count as Tier Qualifying Points?

Jeff


----------

